# stock up on hams this week...



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Shanks are 79c this week in my neck of the woods....save the fat for the bean pot and the extras can up easy peasy!

Put leftovers in the cheesy broc soup from walmart...YUM!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Shanks here are $1.49/lb, smoked boneless whole hams are $1.69/lb.

I'd love to see $.79...we eat a lot of ham; full, steaks and I slice it down for the kiddos sandwiches, and wrap in 1 lb package and toss in the freezer.

Maybe next week. No rush, probably have about 10 pounds already in the wings.

Matt


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Hannaford is the grocery store I looked at...sale starts tomorrow!

Sorry you dont have a better price, Matt. Methinks this may be the last time I see 79c so I'm stocking eventhough our pig goes to butcher in 3 weeks...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

In April and October, our local grocer runs a 1 day meat sale (on a Thursday, so it's just locals usually, and not the weekender crowd) and the prices are usually pretty good.
Last October was $0.79whole hams and we still have a few packs left over, along with NY strip steaks $3.98, 85% ground beef $1.69.
We always stock up at the sale and have enough in the one freezer to still have left overs until the next.
But, YES! Stock up...prices are not going to get lower.

Matt


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Ours are .99 this week at the small grocery in town, I will be getting a couple to divvy up for the freezer and one will be cooked for Easter.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

A couple months ago, Aldi had their smoked hams at Christmas (regularly .99Â¢/lb.)
marked off $4.00/ham - and since most were right around the 9-10# range, it equated
to .59Â¢/lb. or so. Managed to pick-up (4) which are waiting for me to rescue them from 
the cold, dark freezer! First one will probably be ground up for ham salad spread.
Yum . . . yum.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Grabbed 2 today....there were only 10 in the freezer section!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We love buying hams!
A hot ham and cheese on rye is head to head with a cold ham and cheese on rye with fresh tomato as the best thing in the world.

I slice some for sandwiches and freeze, chunk up some for things like our Ham, Lima bean dish.. ham, limas, carrots, onions, potatoes with fennel and celery seed. Mmmmm.
Or ham and veggie baked mac and cheese.
Bones for white bean soup and the little shredded bits in a bag for eggs in the morning.
Yay! Ham!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I should get one or two, $0.99 here. I'm not a ham person, so I never think to buy it. DH like's it, though. It's worth losing the freezer space to see him smile at a ham steak on the grill. I'll have to check and see if the butcher will "steak" it for me... That reminds me, I still have ham bones in the freezer from last Easter to can up. My SIL always asks if we want the bones, she doesn't "prep" but knows we can and garden and will use almost anything, lol.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm taking a pig to the slaughter house this week...
Sorry, that's all I've got for the stocking up on pork products discussion


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you know what's REALLY good on a grilled ham & cheese? Jalepeno jelly! Open the sandwich up after it is grilled & spread some inside. We like it with ham & swiss.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I cooked one ham on Sunday...boiled with potatoes and carrots...put the whole pot out to sunroom "fridge"....heated up Monday night and made some hot ham and cheese subs...Last night I made 1/2gallon cheesy brocolli soup with potatoes and ham added...took the juice(4c) with bits and pieces of carrots, potatoes and ham and made rice....served soup over rice...DELISH!!! (plus super cheap---8 large portions for under $5)

Tonight...I'm making pintos with ham juice/fat with mini hot ham and cheese subs...

Lots of cheap meals from storage type items---carrots, potatoes, rice, beans and soup mix.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I got abot ten this past week ar our little IGA in town..they were really cheap..79Â¢ a pound..we eat ham on sunday..use the rest for ham and eggs..ham salad..ham in jambalaya..and the bone makes navy bean soup.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hams are 1.79 pound at local walmart here


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The lowest in our area is $1.19 lb. for bone in. Perhaps they'll come done a little more, but I doubt it. A good price, nevertheless. **


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

On the news today the virus is causing a lot of deaths in pig herds....I don't think they'll be cheap again soon...beef and pork are going off the chart....


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We have a small local grocery that has the shank hams for $0.89 lb. We buy ground beef there for $2.59 lb. Hard to imagine paying that for ground beef these days. We usually buy it in 10 lb quantity and divide it into one pound blocks to make quantity recipes for the freezer. Chili, spaghetti meat sauce, hot dog sauce, and meatloaf are the main recipes made for freezer meals.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

$1.59 & $1.99 a lb, limit 2 at the local Kroger chain this week. So much for the Easter specials! I have not seen a single type of meat under $1.00 here *ever*.

Most places the cheap beef is $5.99lb, $6.99-$7.99 is normal too. And not for the "fancy" cuts.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

mpillow said:


> On the news today the virus is causing a lot of deaths in pig herds....I don't think they'll be cheap again soon...beef and pork are going off the chart....


It looks like chicken is whats for dinner from now on. The Safeway has whole body chicken .88 a pound.

It's hard to get my mind around pintos and chicken.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

snowcap said:


> It looks like chicken is whats for dinner from now on. The Safeway has whole body chicken .88 a pound.
> 
> It's hard to get my mind around pintos and chicken.


BBQ sauce and coleslaw make anything better!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

snowcap said:


> It's hard to get my mind around pintos and chicken.



Switch it out to a white bean and make White Chicken Chili. :rock: Or maybe chicken enchiladas with beans or lentils in the mix?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

I would like to buy some ham but the freezer is full..has anyone canned ham before? If so how does it taste and the texture of it? Thanks.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

bone in ham at Kroger yesterday was 1.59 a pound, boneless was 1.99 a pound. And gas just went up another .10. Its now 3.75 a gallon.

mythreesons.....I've canned ham before. I do it in cubes in broth. It tastes okay, cones out like other canned meat, it shreds. I've also used ham in split pea soup that I've canned. Dh likes the ham with rice. I use it with omelets and to make ham salad.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Smoked hams are $1.19-$1.39/# (shank and butt portion). Spiral sliced are $1.29/#.
Semi boneless leg of lamb is $3.99/# and semi boneless beef rib roasts are $6.99/#. I'm glad I don't have to provide the meat for the Easter table--just the desserts.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

Just looked at Winco: bone in 1.79. Some of you make me envious


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I stocked up on ham again today, sorta.
Bought 4 more pigs.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mythreesons said:


> I would like to buy some ham but the freezer is full..has anyone canned ham before? If so how does it taste and the texture of it? Thanks.


Canned , I made a hash(with potatoes) ,it just did not seem right, and the texture changed. Dh is the Ham person and he did not like it.

Today Dh came home with a big ham, he said 1.49 was cheep:help:. I find that hard to belive ,but he said regular ribs for BBQ were 3.79 a lb. So I don't know,,, he shopps all the time-I go and buy the Bulk stuff at the Mennonite store.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I stocked up on ham again today, sorta.
> Bought 4 more pigs.


It is so hard here to find pigglets to raise. There is no way I'll pay 100. for an 8 week old. I've gone and seen pigs at the flea market/auction, they were old pigs but stunted from lack of protein. One can always tell by the hair.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The pigs I got today, 1 barrow, 3 gilts, were all , guessing here, 6 to 8 weeks old, weighed about 15 pounds or so each, paid $32 each.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

7thswan said:


> Canned , I made a hash(with potatoes) ,it just did not seem right, and the texture changed. Dh is the Ham person and he did not like it.
> 
> Today Dh came home with a big ham, he said 1.49 was cheep:help:. I find that hard to belive ,but he said regular ribs for BBQ were 3.79 a lb. So I don't know,,, he shopps all the time-I go and buy the Bulk stuff at the Mennonite store.


 
when I canned my ham, I just did ham. Didn't add anything else. It was great with the eggs. 

I haven't had hash in over 20 years, now you've got me wanting some


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Aldis has hams for per pound -- $1.69 spiral half ham, $1.19 butt and 99Â¢ shank. If they still have any in stock on Tuesday I plan to buy 2 of the butts. I don't like the spiral as it seems to be very dry when cooked. If I had room in the freezer I'd buy more, but I don't. We get a lot of mileage from a ham including all mentioned by others. I also use ham chunks for ham & pineapple pizza. 

The way prices are going up is scary. What is even more scary is the looming possibility of shortages especially of meat. I don't have a lot of home canned meat, but each jar is suddenly looking as valuable as a jewel. I have a few pints of pork loin, beef roast, ground beef, chicken breast, chicken leg/thigh quarters, turkey breast and quarts of mixed turkey in broth. I know each jar can be stretched for several meals for the two of us.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm the same way abut my canned meat. I always think If I had to bug out(to upnorth) , I'd take the canned meat because I can forage for greens.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you partially cook the meat first it won't shred apart. We did some chicken this way and used it for fried chicken. It wasn't quite the same but it wasn't bad either.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

I was just at the local Winco. They have bone in for .49/pound.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I just bought 5 shank hams at Aldi's for .99


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Really, Bret? I'll have to check my Winco and see if they have them. Haven't seen a price that low in a very long time.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Really, Bret? I'll have to check my Winco and see if they have them. Haven't seen a price that low in a very long time.


We went Thursday. My brother was told Saturday that our store was sold out of them. Good Luck!


----------

